# 70 Codices Found In Jordan



## Lowjack (Mar 31, 2011)

Might Show Aspects of Early Christianity ?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Jordan-cave-change-view-Biblical-history.html


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 31, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Might Show Aspects of Early Christianity ?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Jordan-cave-change-view-Biblical-history.html


I wish we knew more about the content


----------

